# GO away upper warm air mass!



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

We are missing out on so much snow right now!

I know alot of yall like the salt only events but thats the downside to subbing, I plow only. I should go get my CDL so I can salt,lol.

If this upper warm air mass would ever go away we will have a wonderfully snowy winter!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Im going out to start salting right now......I would rather push snow though...


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Just got in after 8 hours of salting. Had to pick up more salt too. All this rain though is going to freeze again!!!! Thats means another round late tonight/early morning.


----------



## plowboy21 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah the salts nice but it does not pay any where near as much as pushing all my accounts only make bout 400 for salt each time i go out some times i go out 2-3 times a storm but anything over 2 i push, commertcial lots every 2 inches and get paid each time i hit the lot then when its done i hit it with ssalt so snow is where my moneys is really at 


please let it snow i really could use the moneypayup


----------

